# Disabled Veteran Wins Landmark Discrimination Suit Against FBI



## tova (Aug 14, 2013)

http://jobs.aol.com/articles/2013/0...d=maing-grid7|main5|dl6|sec1_lnk3&pLid=357746

Many veterans who served in Iraq and Afghanistan have found re-entering the workforce tough. It's well known that discrimination is rampant, especially against wounded warriors. Still, the latest employer to have lost a lawsuit filed by a disabled soldier may come as a surprise: the Federal Bureau of Investigation.

After two tours of duty in Iran and one in Afghanistan, Army Ranger Justin Slaby lost his left hand when a stun grenade prematurely exploded in a training exercise in 2004, according to court papers. He had always dreamed of being an FBI agent. It was one of Slaby's doctors who suggested that he apply to the FBI, according to NPR, which also reported that Slaby passed a fitness-for-duty exam in 2010, including proving how he could shoot while wearing either of his two state-of-the-art prosthetics.

Slaby's suit claimed that "the FBI instructors at the academy in Quantico responded to his presence with incredible hostility and abject disrespect." As NPR reported:

According to the lawsuit, Slaby's classmates overheard their trainers snickering in the hallway: "What are they going to send us next? Guys in wheelchairs?" They'd never had a guy like Slaby try to be an agent, and they seemed determined to prove he couldn't cut it.

Six weeks into a 21-week course, the native of Oak Creek, Wis., says that he was told that he couldn't cut it and was out. Slaby sued and on Aug. 7 won a landmark discrimination lawsuit against the FBI. Not only will the 30-year-old get his job back, but a jury awarded him $75,000 in damages. He will be the first FBI agent with a prosthetic limb. And an FBI official who allegedly tried to pressure a witness involved in the case is under investigation and has been reassigned.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 14, 2013)

tova said:


> http://jobs.aol.com/articles/2013/08/13/disabled-veteran-wins-discrimination-fbi/?icid=maing-grid7|main5|dl6|sec1_lnk3&pLid=357746
> 
> Many veterans who served in Iraq and Afghanistan have found re-entering the workforce tough. It's well known that discrimination is rampant, especially against wounded warriors. Still, the latest employer to have lost a lawsuit filed by a disabled soldier may come as a surprise: the Federal Bureau of Investigation.
> 
> ...


Bwahahaha.

I hope he does well, and some of the instructors get reassigned to the Detroit Office.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah some heads should (probably are) roll over this.


----------



## Dame (Aug 14, 2013)

I am so gonna use this.


----------



## JHD (Aug 14, 2013)

Wishing him all the best.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hmmm.



> Many veterans who served in Iraq and Afghanistan have found re-entering the workforce tough. It's well known that *discrimination is rampant*, especially against wounded warriors. Still, the latest employer to have lost a lawsuit filed by a disabled soldier may come as a surprise: the Federal Bureau of Investigation.


 
I've also seen a lot of veterans working for the federal government that were hired only because they were a veteran and could write a resume.

And in response, I would offer up Thomas Norris; SEAL, FBI agent, HRT.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_R._Norris


> Tom Norris lost an eye and part of his skull during the combat in which he was rescued by Michael Thornton. As a result of the head injury, he retired from the Navy. He then spent three years recovering from his injuries in the hospital and over a six-year period underwent many major surgeries. In 1979, Norris joined the FBI and requested a waiver for his disabilities. FBI director William Webster responded, "If you can pass the same test as anybody else applying for this organization, I will waive your disabilities." In September 1979, Norris passed the test and subsequently served as an FBI agent for 20 years. He was an original member of the FBI's Hostage Rescue Team as an assault team leader. He is a member of the Society of Former Special Agents of the Federal Bureau of Investigation.


 



> However, Williams conceded to Slaby's attorneys that instructors began to form and document those concerns about Slaby on the very first day he arrived at the academy — before he had undergone any tests or training. He also acknowledged that accurate, *non-dominant-hand shooting was not even required in handgun training*.
> 
> Williams said although the need for proficient, *non-dominant-hand shooting is not technically required in firearms training*, the agency has a duty to ensure that agents can do so in case their dominant hands are injured during a firefight.


 
The only the way this could be "technically" true is if you completely disregard the three rounds that have to be shot (for score) using your non-dominant hand.  It is possible to pass the test without firing these rounds.  But it's like saying "shooting from the 500 yard line isn't technically required for the USMC KD course" because you can qualify without shooting from the 500.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 16, 2013)

SAIC Teresa Carlson = Lois Lerner


----------

